# Using Mailman and Regular Email



## tynelson (Apr 28, 2010)

I have mailman working with my domains, everything is PERFECT for mailman.  My question is, since I own these domains...I also want to just have normal email work with it.  The mamil servers are with mailman, and no longer the domain itself.  How can I have mailman use my domain for mailing lists, but also have the ability to use normal email through that domain?

Or is there a trick in mailman to have mailman function as a normal mailing list...I can't find anything on the web.


----------

